

New Zuckerberg IMs Shed Light on The Social Network - ca98am79
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/09/zuckerberg_ims.html

======
kylelibra
This article is really similar to the one in Business Insider, it almost uses
some of the same phrasing.

